# RMI: Problem beim Aufruf einer Methode. Falsch gecastet?



## coollex (19. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

ich versuche heute den ganzen Tag einen einfachen entfernten Methodenaufruf mit RMI zum laufen zu bringen, was aber erfolglos verläuft.
Zunächst mal der Code.

Der Server:

```
package server;

import java.rmi.*;

public class ZentralUhrServer {
	
	public static void main(String [] args){
		try{
			// Objekt anlegen und anmelden
			ZentralUhr uhr = new ZentralUhr();

			//Kurzform für "rmi://localhost/ZentralUhrService"
			Naming.rebind("/ZentralUhrService", uhr);

			System.out.println("Server started!");
		}catch(Exception e){
			System.out.println("ZentralUhrServer: Exception " + e.toString());
		}
	}
	
}
```

Die Schnittstelle:

```
import java.rmi.*;
import java.util.*;

public interface ZentralUhrSchnittstelle extends Remote{
	
	public Date aktuelleZeit() throws RemoteException;

}
```

Der Client:

```
import java.rmi.*;
import java.text.DateFormat;
import java.util.*;

public class ZentralUhrClient {
	public static void main(String [] args){
		try{
			// Anfrage an Registry stellen
			// Kurzform für "rmi://localhost/ZentralUhrService"
			ZentralUhrSchnittstelle uhr =  (ZentralUhrSchnittstelle) Naming.lookup("/ZentralUhrService");
			
			// der Remoteaufruf
			Date aktZeit = uhr.aktuelleZeit();
			DateFormat tf = DateFormat.getTimeInstance(DateFormat.LONG);
			System.out.println("Client: Uhrzeit ist " + tf.format(aktZeit));
		}catch(Exception e){
			System.out.println(e.toString());
		}
	}
}
```

Das Objekt auf Serverseite, dessen Methode vom Client aufgerufen aufgerufen wird und, das die Schnittstelle implementiert:

```
package server;

import java.rmi.RemoteException;
import java.rmi.server.UnicastRemoteObject;
import java.util.Date;

public class ZentralUhr extends UnicastRemoteObject implements ZentralUhrSchnittstelle{

	protected ZentralUhr() throws RemoteException {
		super();
	}

	public Date aktuelleZeit() throws RemoteException {
		return new Date();
	}
		
}
```

Wenn ich den Server starte, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung 

```
ZentralUhrServer: Exception java.rmi.ServerException: RemoteException occurred in server thread; nested exception is: 
	java.rmi.UnmarshalException: error unmarshalling arguments; nested exception is: 
	java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: server.ZentralUhrSchnittstelle
```
Wenn ich dann den Client starte, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung: 

```
java.rmi.NotBoundException: ZentralUhrService
```
Die RMIRegistry starte ich selbst unter meinem Windows System. 
Das Projekt sieht bei mir so aus, dass ich ein package für den Server erstellt habe und dort alle notwendigen Dateien, wie "ZentralUhr.java", "ZentralUhrSchnittstelle.java", "ZentraUhrServer.java". Für den client habe ich auch ein eigenes Package erstellt und dort die Dateien "ZentralUhrSchnittstelle.java" (wie beim Server) und "ZentralUhrClient" erstellt. 
Wo ist der Fehler? Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen. Bitte.

Danke! 

Alex.


----------



## Murray (19. Mai 2007)

Beim Starten des Servers hast du möglicherweise ein Problem mit dem Classpath. Sowohl ZentralUhrServer als auch ZentralUhrSchnittstelle haben das Package server, oder? Dann müssten die beiden Class-Files in einem Unterverzeichnis server liegen. Das Verzeichnis, in dem dieses Unterverzeichnis server liegt (und nicht das Verzeichnis server selbst) muss dann im Classpath sein.


----------



## coollex (19. Mai 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

kannst du mir bitte ein Beispiel dazu geben? Und kannst du mir an einem Beispiel zeigen, wie ich dann das Classpath anpassen soll? 

Danke

Alex


----------



## coollex (19. Mai 2007)

Hat das eventuell auch was mit "java -Djava.rmi.server.codebase=..." zu tun?


----------



## Murray (20. Mai 2007)

In welcher Verzeichnisstruktur liegen denn bei dir die Class-Files? Wie ist die Umgebungsvariable CLASSPATH gesetzt, bzw. welchen Wert übergibst beim Starten des Servers per "-classpath"-Option? Aus welchen Verzeichnis heraus startest du den Server?


----------



## coollex (20. Mai 2007)

Ich arbeite mit Eclipse und habe für meine Prjekte ein Workspace, wie das bei Eclipse üblich gemacht wird. Dort habe ich alle meine Projekte unter anderem auch dieses. Für jedes Projekt wird ein eigenes Verzeichnis erstellt. Somit habe ich meine class dateien auch in diesem Verzeichnis. Ich habe nun nachgelesen, dass ich den Befehl rmic benutzen muss, der allerdings in dem Verzeichnis, in dem meine class Dateien liegen nicht funktioniert, sondern nur in dem Verzeichnis von java/jre/bin. 
Womoglich muss ich den classpath so setzen, dass der Befehl rmic von überall zu starten ist. Wie kann man das machen?

alex


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Mai 2007)

Der Classpath hat damit gar nichts zu tun. Wenn, dann der Path des Systems.
Und wenn du mit Java 1.5 programmierst, brauchst du auch den rmic nicht mehr selbst aufrufen, die Stub- und Skeleton-Objekte werden vom Interpreter selbst dann zur Laufzeit aufgebaut.


----------



## Guest (20. Mai 2007)

@L-ectron-X:  nettes Bild 

Leider bin ich jetzt noch mehr verwirrt. In meinem Code kann ich keinen Fehler finden. Ich weiß jetzt wirklich nicht mehr, was ich dann machen muss. 

Please help!

Alex


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Mai 2007)

Ich hab mal deinen Code ausprobiert, weil ich auch keinen Fehler sehen konnte.
Weil ich zu faul bin, die RMIRegistry händisch zu starten, habe ich deinen Code um zwei Zeilen ergänzt.

```
import java.rmi.*;
import java.rmi.registry.*;

public class ZentralUhrServer {

   public static void main(String [] args){
      try{
         LocateRegistry.createRegistry(Registry.REGISTRY_PORT); //Port binden
         Registry registry = LocateRegistry.getRegistry();
         
         // Objekt anlegen und anmelden
         ZentralUhr uhr = new ZentralUhr();

         //Kurzform für "rmi://localhost/ZentralUhrService"
         Naming.rebind("/ZentralUhrService", uhr);

         System.out.println("Server started!");
      }catch(Exception e){
         System.out.println("ZentralUhrServer: Exception " + e.toString());
      }
   }

}
```

Test mit dem Rest von deinen Klassen war positiv. Dein Beispiel ist in der lokalen Umgebung funktionsfähig.
Kompiliert und ausgeführt habe ich das Ganze mit Java 1.5. Den rmic habe ich dabei nicht "angefasst".


----------

